# can you help us answer this $20'000 riddle for charity?



## DT546 (Jul 25, 2010)

ok, laci green is doing a 24hr blogtv show for charity, an anonymous user donated around 7 to 10 thousand dollars, he is now offering to double the current total if we answer a riddle:
_ANON
ANON'S RIDDLE?

If you can answer this question, the encrypted contents of this message will reveal my identity. The answer is not simple, and the question has already been asked. Begin.

What's the answer? POST IT!! _

that's the riddle on her blogspot, if you can figure out the riddle, please post it on her blogtv channel, she only has 4 guesses left


----------



## JackJ (Jul 25, 2010)

Is the answer: 

Can you solve this riddle?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jul 25, 2010)

DT546 said:


> The answer is *not simple*


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 25, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> DT546 said:
> 
> 
> > The answer is *not simple*


IT CAN'T POSSIBLY BE THAT SIMPLE!


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jul 25, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > DT546 said:
> ...



Well it could be an antonym of simple(complex?).


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jul 25, 2010)

Quinton Aaron?


----------

